# Snow For Me This Weekend



## Cornhead (Jan 26, 2017)

Read it out loud, it's fun!

ACCUMULATIONS, 3 TO 5 INCHES TONIGHT, 5 TO 9 INCHES FRIDAY...
4 TO 8 INCHES FRIDAY NIGHT, 4 TO 8 INCHES SATURDAY, 6 TO 12
INCHES SATURDAY NIGHT, AND 3 TO 6 INCHES SUNDAY

That's totals of 25" on the low, 48" on the high side. That's for Snow Ridge, McCauley could get up to a foot, if so it would be alot more fun than Snow Ridge with 25", some legit steeps there, short, but definitely steep. Some steep trees too, stoked either way. 

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Jan 26, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Read it out loud, it's fun!
> 
> ACCUMULATIONS, 3 TO 5 INCHES TONIGHT, 5 TO 9 INCHES FRIDAY...
> 4 TO 8 INCHES FRIDAY NIGHT, 4 TO 8 INCHES SATURDAY, 6 TO 12
> ...



Working out a trip this weekend.


----------

